# St Annes Swimming Pool - Aug 2008



## meth_ (Aug 18, 2008)

Shame to have seen this place close, used to come here everyweek and learnt to swim in these pools. I remember being so chuffed that i was allowed out the baby pool and into the main pool only to find the main pool was ice cold in comparison!

A lot of local oppositstion to closure, including a 3000 strong march down the prom - but it didn't help. It closed on July 31st.




















































few more pics on my site; http://urban404.net/stannespool.php

but thats about that


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 18, 2008)

Liking the look of this place, excellent pics


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 18, 2008)

Aw, what a shame it closed, it looks great, you could just fill it up & whaaaaaay


----------



## OSPA (Aug 18, 2008)

Lovely find, great that you have a bit of peronal history with it too. It must feel really weird walking in a swimming pool without any water in it?


----------



## meth_ (Aug 18, 2008)

it did feel weird yeah, i was sat toward the deep end - and could remember diving in off the side to collect rubber bricks off the bottom near where i was sat.


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 18, 2008)

Brilliant! What a well looked after pool! Nice to see somewhere you once learned to swim. I've got my eye on the old pool I learned in, but I doubt it's still in this kind of condition. Nice work


----------



## skittles (Aug 18, 2008)

so hpow come they closed it?

Nice pics


----------



## meth_ (Aug 19, 2008)

it just wasnt making any money, and it's on valuable land.


----------



## mineme (Aug 19, 2008)

what like thats a supprise a developer whats it(the land)


----------

